# I'm in the hospital



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Just wanted to say I haven't been here much lately because it's been crazier than it usually is at Christmas. Mama just got out of the hospital the day before Christmas from having her lobectomy and now I'm admitted the day after for surgery tomorrow.

I have been having pain in my shoulder, neck & arm with some tingling in my hand for right at three weeks now. I've been at the doctor's office a total of 3 times. They sent me for a MRI Friday and I followed up with the doctor Monday. He said it showed a large bilateral broad-based herniated disc at my C5-6 and was surprised I wasn't having pain on both sides. He said I need to see a neurosurgeon right away. Well, since yesterday was Christmas, I knew I wouldn't hear anything until today at the earliest. The regular doctor's office called me this morning to let me know she was putting in the call and it's usually about 3 days before anyone hears from them. So, you can imagine my surprise when the surgeon himself called me himself about an hour or so after that! He said he looked at my MRI and it's pretty significant and cortisone injections, physical therapy, etc wont work for this and I need surgery before more damage is done.

So, if you don't hear from me for a couple of days or so, you'll know why. I just miss my little Leila so much and hope she'll be ok without me. My hubby loves her about as much as I do, but I still worry he won't do things exactly like I like. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my! I'm sorry that you're going through this ! I'll pray that your surgery is a success and you'll be back to normal in no time! I'm sure that Leila will be fine, with your hubby, but I know that you'll miss her!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So sorry, will keep you in my thoughts. Hope your surgery goes well.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, honey, I am so sorry. You just need to get all well. We will all be hoping for the best for you. Please be well.:grouphug:


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

HOpe all goes well with the surgery, had rotar surgery last year and I am fine, no pt or anything! Good luck!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh no, Pam. Talk about a full plate. Sending prayers that the surgery goes well and you'll be on your way to being pain free. I'm sure Leila will be fine. We all have to cut our spouses a little slack sometimes in the care of our fluffs. Their hearts are in the right places


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Praying all goes well!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying for a successful surgery and a full recovery in record time! I know little "Nurse-Leila" be be all ready to help you recoup!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh no, Pam. However, it sounds as though you have a doctor who is really on top of things and will have you feeling better soon. I understand how much you will miss Leila. I also understand the concerns about your hubby taking are of Leila like you do ... but, I am sure Leila will be just fine. 

I'll say prayers that you will have a speedy recovery and that you will be feeling much better as the New Year arrives! Healing hugs being sent your way.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Pam-I'm praying you have a swift recovery and are back home real soon. 
xxxx


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Pam, I am so sorry your going through this and wish you a speedy recovery. I know you will be worried about your little girl but am sure your DH will take good care of her. Prayers and hugs to you!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh no. 

Feel better soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father, yesterday we celebrated your son's birth, you loved us enough that you sent your son for us to receive, I know you are right beside Pam in the hospital you know her heart, the fears she may have, the sadness she feels in leaving her precious little fluff, prepare her for this surgery Lord. Give her rest and peace in her spirit. Touch the hands of this surgeon, give him insight and wisdom, Lord I know the surgery will go well, give Pam a fast recovery and Lord would you give Pam a Blessed New Year. Thank you Lord for hearing our prayers, In Jesus name I pray. Amen




Pam I'll keep you in my prayers


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Pam, I'm so sorry  i am glad they can operate soon- we will be thinking of you and praying for a speedy and full recovery!


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

So sorry all this is happening  I hope you heal soon after your surgery an everything goes well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thinking of you and hoping things go well today. Healing hugs to you!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Pam, so sorry to hear this, you will be in my prayers.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Hope the surgery goes well with a quick recovery. I had the same disc problem at C5-6 level 15 years ago. I'm sure the surgery is a lot less invasive now than it was then. They did a fusion using cow bone and I had to wear a neck brace for 3 months. They went in from the front of the neck in a natural crease so you don't even see the scar. The neurosurgeon said it was the biggest protrusion he had ever seen, it had actually rotated my spinal cord.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Pam, thinking of you and praying your surgery goes well today.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Sending toughts and prayers for a quick and pain free recovery. I'm sure Leila will be fine. I know my Hubby would'nt take care of Dink up to my standards,like brushing at all, but they are resilliant(sp.) and survive just fine. Good luck.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

sending prayers to you!!! hope you recover fast!!!


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Good luck on your surgery, I hope it goes well!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Please take care of yourself and try not to worry about Leila! I have bilging disc at 5-6, not herniated yet, so I know how uncomfortable this can be. The surgery should make you feel so much better. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Take care and best wishes for your recovery...what timing but it's good it will be behind you soon.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Prayers for your surgery and a speedy recovery. I'm sure Leila will be just fine with her daddy. Don't worry and take of yourself.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I hope your surgery goes well, there's nothing like having a little Malt beside you to make the pain go away.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

We are sending lots of warm thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh Pam, I'm so sorry to hear this  I hope your surgery goes well; I'll have you in my prayers!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Pam, thinking about you and hoping your doing well. Hugs to you!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Praying all goes well and for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Thank you all for your prayers, good thoughts, and kind words! Wow, everything happened so fast once the neurosurgeon got involved! He admitted me the day he was called and saw my MRI and did surgery the following day. He showed the MRI to my husband and me at the hospital. It really did look bad! There was no spinal fluid at all at C5-6 because of how bad the bulging disc had it blocked. It's also bulging at C6-7 but he didn't operate on that part...he said I probably will have to have that done too. It was very easy to see the herniated discs on the MRI for my husband and me and he also pointed out where spinal fluid was and wasn't and we could understand that too. Anyway, he said the surgery went well and he was able to do the replacement instead of a fusion. With the replacement, I will have better flexion in my neck than with a fusion and he wasn't sure if he'd be able to do it until he got in there. I'm so glad it worked out in my favor. I do have an ugly incision on the front of my neck where he went in, but hoping that will fade a lot as it heals. I do have some soreness and stiffness, which is better at some times & worse at others, but I'm only a day post-op, so I'm hoping it won't be as bad in the next days. Leila & I were so happy to see each other when I got home and even though Ray didn't brush her, she doesn't look so bad afterall.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So happy all is well Pam. I wish you an easy healing and hope you get back to yourself ASAP. I am also happy your home with Leila. Please keep us posted on how your doing. Hugs to you and Leila!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

So glad to hear all went well and that you're back home. Take good care of yourself!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Pam, so happy for you that all went well for you and will continue prayers that you'll have a speedy recovery!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So happy all went well and you are home recovering with Leila. The scar will fade so don't worry about that.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Glad all went well. Can't believe you are home already. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Hope all your symptoms subside and you will be good as new!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Pam I have tried to get back on sm my internet service is :smtease::smmadder:
I have been praying for you, now is time to rest and get well, I'll keep you in my prayers,hugs to you


----------

